# knives in use.....neck-knife pictures added



## Razor Blade

Alright guys here is a thread for everyone to post pictures of themselves AND the CUSTOM MADE knives they bought from anyone on Woody's , while they are using them to skin their animals, or what ever they use thier knife for . Lets see some pictures . Thanks for posting . 

I will ask three people to be judges , that are not showing pictures, and the one that posts the best pictures , as judged by the 3 judges ,i will send them a neck knife ,of my choosing,  just in time for CHRISTmas. I WILL POST A PICTURE OF THE KNIFE AS SOON AS I MAKE IT .So lets see'm folks. Scott 


Deadline is wed Dec 15, 2010. The knife will ship Dec 16, maybe it will make it most anywhere by Christmas.


----------



## Joker

I can't wait to put mine to use here in a few weeks, when is the deadline to get the pics posted?


----------



## Nicodemus

Good to go Scott. Nice gesture! Good luck to everybody!


----------



## Paymaster

Scott,I am gonna baptize that knife from you this weekend! I just got a feel 'n!


----------



## Sterlo58

I will show off the next one. Saturday I was too busy grinnin and cuttin.


----------



## Razor Blade

Paymaster said:


> Scott,I am gonna baptize that knife from you this weekend! I just got a feel 'n!



Say  your gonna bring new meaning to words " covered by the blood "


----------



## QTurn

I'll be using my knife made by TENPOINT to clean a big ol' Illinois freakstudasaurus come November and will certainly post up some pics!!




This thread should be a sticky.....


----------



## boneboy96

Hard to see the knife but this deer was taken last year and skinned, cut, and deboned by an Oconee Dan skinning knife!


----------



## Razor Blade

Looks like it did a good job.


----------



## Nicodemus

Skinnin` and quarterin a deer with one of my flint flake knives. Does that count?


----------



## Razor Blade

It counts as long as you got it from you and you made it . Oh and are you from woodys ?


----------



## bullsprig1100

Be careful what you ask for Scott, the Pigsticker may be a bit too much for some to see in action. I imagine the shots of that thing doing its job will be a bit graphic!!!...Just go ahead and send me the neck knife now!!!!


----------



## Razor Blade

bullsprig1100 said:


> Be careful what you ask for Scott, the Pigsticker may be a bit too much for some to see in action. I imagine the shots of that thing doing its job will be a bit graphic!!!...Just go ahead and send me the neck knife now!!!!





I am wanting to see a video from you my friend .....


----------



## bullsprig1100

Consider it done...I will post one in the next few weeks...


----------



## wooddog

Thats a heavy duty knife for sure. It looks like it will do the job.

Mr Nicodemus , what is a flint flake knife ? 

Anthony


----------



## Nicodemus

wooddog said:


> Thats a heavy duty knife for sure. It looks like it will do the job.
> 
> Mr Nicodemus , what is a flint flake knife ?
> 
> Anthony




A flake knife is a puposely made flake, knocked of a bigger piece of stone, and dulled on one side only, to keep the user from cuttin` his hand. Made from high grade flint, or obsidian, it is sharper than anything man can make. The edge is not as durable as steel though. The one I`m usin` in the pic is gray colored English flint.


----------



## tony2001577

MY son with his tabor blade !!!


----------



## bullsprig1100

I vote for that picture right there!!!!


----------



## bristol_bound

Great idea Mr. Scott, already some fine examples!


----------



## rhbama3

Cleaning a hog with either a Razorblade, Sharpeblade, or Oconee Dan blade. I use all 3 everytime i clean sumpin'!


----------



## marknga

Great Thread Scott!


----------



## Nicodemus

Tabor blades with fish, then with deer.


----------



## death-from-above

*Got lizard ?*

Team Southland skinnin' a 10 footer with one of Razor Blade's fine works of art...  Thanks , Scott.  Your blades rock !


----------



## OconeeDan

Cool thread!  I wouldn't even know where to start with a gator!
Nic...a flint blade should count double!
Dan


----------



## Razor Blade

This is what i wanted to see guys . Keep them comin.


----------



## Nicodemus

The knife that is unzippin` that gator is a fine lookin` blade.


----------



## Razor Blade

Thank ya sir .


----------



## Nicodemus

Probably not what ya`ll expected to see, but I use em for everything. These pears are fixin` to turn into a pear crisp. A specialty The Redhead makes this time of the year. Kind of like a cobbler, and forevemore good!!

I got coerced into peelin` em and cuttin` em up.


----------



## marknga

Nicodemus said:


> Probably not what ya`ll expected to see, but I use em for everything. These pears are fixin` to turn into a pear crisp. A specialty The Redhead makes this time of the year. Kind of like a cobbler, and forevemore good!!
> 
> I got coerced into peelin` em and cuttin` em up.



Sounds like the "Redhead" is making you earn your pear crisp. 

That sure is a mighty fine looking blade.


----------



## SOUTHERN WOODS

Nicodemus said:


> Probably not what ya`ll expected to see, but I use em for everything. These pears are fixin` to turn into a pear crisp. A specialty The Redhead makes this time of the year. Kind of like a cobbler, and forevemore good!!
> 
> I got coerced into peelin` em and cuttin` em up.




I've noticed it several times and I don't know anything about knife making but what is the horseshoe shape in the metal for between the handle and where the edge begins?

Nice knife by the way!


----------



## Nicodemus

SOUTHERN WOODS said:


> I've noticed it several times and I don't know anything about knife making but what is the horseshoe shape in the metal for between the handle and where the edge begins?
> 
> Nice knife by the way!





It`s for breakin` the legbones of squirrels. Also wingbones and legbones of birds. This is my latest acquisition from Sharpeblades. 

Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## david w.

Very cool.I will have to come back and visit this.


----------



## sharpeblades

*Leg notch*

Southern Woods ,That is my Squirrel knife the notch is for snapping the squirrel or birds leg bones so its easier to cut through the leg bone
~Raleigh~


----------



## Roswell Bowhunter

Here are a couple of pics of a woodland caribou I took last week in Newfoundland...skinned and deboned with a beautiful knife from Sharpeblades. Then a moose shot later that day and skinned and quartered with the same knife without any resharpening....Man those knives are sharp.


----------



## sharpeblades

*New pictures*

Eric very nice pictures and Thank You; Raleigh


----------



## death-from-above

Hey RB those are some great pics.  That Bou' is nice !  Also, a sweet blade.


----------



## Paymaster

Great Pics Y'all. Keep'm comin! If I don't get a deer this year,I may just have to cut me a watermelon with the knives I got from Scott and Nick!


----------



## Razor Blade

Hey guys , those are some great pictures so far , but i can't wait until gun season opens around here , we orta see some sho-nuf pictures  soon . Scott


----------



## OconeeDan

WOW man, look at all the knife handles on top of that caribou head!!!

Seriously, nice caribou and nice Tabor knife.  Caribou makes some neat handles.

Dan


----------



## Booger

Not an action shot but bloddy still. First time getting to try out mine I got from Scott last year. Opening day doe.


----------



## death-from-above

Scott, I skinned two Saturday and didn't have anyone to snap any pics...


----------



## TNGIRL

I got a buttonbuck on Sat 23rd at The Poole Plantation in Schley County. Here I am with my Oconee Dan Masson knife cleaning my deer. Really nice knife and was a sharp tool to work with!!!! Thanks Dan!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL

I got a good shot the next day of JakeAllen cleaning his doe at the Poole's with his Raleigh Tabor knife.....he used several different knives for the job that day!!!!!


----------



## OconeeDan

Thanks for the posts, Tomi. I too, own a couple of tabor knives, and they are almost as good as mine!!!!
Raleigh is one of the gooduns!
Dan


----------



## wvdawg

*One deer + one tailgate*

+ one Raleigh Tabor big camp knife = processing simplified.
Might need to make me another one RT - best butcher knife I've ever used!


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke

Here's my RT 'Sharpblades' Damascus doing it's thang, man is this one very Sharpblade ! 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=581366


----------



## TNGIRL

My brand new Tabor knife got some use this past weekend at the Poole Plantation. I got a doe Sat morning the 27th with my rifle. Here I am with my newest knife. It sure did the job. Me and Donnie Poole both used it, never had to resharpen even one time!!! Thanks Raleigh!!!!




Hanging at the Pooles!!!!!!




I sorta "posed" for this one to show off the knife....I don't really handle it thata way!!!! (yeh, I got pink disposable gloves on.....so go ahead and yuk it up ya'll!!!!!!)


----------



## Nugefan

wvdawg said:


> + one Raleigh Tabor big camp knife = processing simplified.
> Might need to make me another one RT - best butcher knife I've ever used!



I sure hope you didn't throw away that sinew ...


----------



## sharpeblades

*New knife*

Looking good ;Tomi


----------



## wvdawg

Nugefan said:


> I sure hope you didn't throw away that sinew ...



It's gone Andy!  But tell me how to save it for you and I'll be happy to oblige!


----------



## Razor Blade

And the winner is ..............




















Tj Rogers , aka .....  death_ from _ above

I will get you a package in the mail tomorrow . The judges liked the gator pictures , they were over the top. Nice job Tj. 





Also , Tony  2001577 , the judges liked the picture of your son so well , he ran a close second . I am going to send you a neck knife for you to give to him when you want to . It will be like some of the others i posted here before. We need to keep our young ones involved in the out doors, it helps to keep them out of trouble. I hope he likes it . Scott ...... Merry Christmas.




Thanks to all who posted pictures, thanks for taking the time to do so . Scott


----------



## Nugefan

and Thanks to you for the chance , Your a good man Charlie Brown ....


----------



## DROP POINT

Congrats to both winners! Job well done Scott.

Davin


----------



## death-from-above

Thank you Scott and thanks to the judges.  That knife will have a good home.  I think that everyone's pics. were great.  We are blessed with some very fine craftsmen here on Woody's.  Merry CHRISTmas to one and all.  Also, to Tony , your son will have a very fine blade.  Scott's work is top notch.  Congrats to you and your son.


----------



## tony2001577

Thank you scott !!!!!!!!   we are blessed with fine craftsmen here on woodys but we are even more blessed with great people ! my son is so excited , he is going to put it to good use !!    Thankyou Again  and Merry Christmas !!!!!!


----------



## bristol_bound

Congratulations to the winners, 
and Well Done Mr. Scott!
Merry Christmas to All


----------



## jigman29

Here is my filet knife from scott doin what it was made to do lol.


----------



## dadsbuckshot

jigman29 said:


> Here is my filet knife from scott doin what it was made to do lol.



That is nice right there


----------



## Razor Blade

*more pics*

Thanks  Steve for some more pictures.Here are some more knives in use . Thanks for lookin. Scott


----------



## 99savage

We got this mule deer Sunday ,last day of the season.

Made quick work of it with a couple of Scott's knives.


----------



## Razor Blade

Thanks Roger , those are some awesome pics. I am glad it was a good surprize. Looks like you are putting the knife to good use. Come visit for a while when you get back home .Thanks again , Scott


----------



## R1150R

Tony,
 Hopefully your son will never lose that fine blade.
It's something he will,undoubtedly, be passing on to his son.  



tony2001577 said:


> MY son with his tabor blade !!!


----------



## Razor Blade

This is a great thread. Maybe this year we can add somemore pics to it. 


Scott


----------



## oops1

Wish Ida never clicked on this one...last year custom turkey call...now I gotta get a custom knife. ..those are awesome. And what a nice gesture to give not only one but two away. I'm staying away from the gunsmithing forum... fine work guys.


----------



## Razor Blade

Thank you sir, from everyone. All the knifemakers here are just plain ole good folks. Thanks for looking. Scott


----------



## RedRyder

*My daughter first deer and my first deer with my CRex*

Could not have asked for better results. My daughter expressed interest in hunting for the first time and got to use my CRex for the first time also.

This is the first time I was able to clean a deer without having to sharpen my knife atleast twice. I cleaned the whole deer and the blade kept its edge for the entire process. 

Thanks Carl it was $$ well spent.


----------



## Anvil Head

Great pics Scott. Hopefully that knife is just getting started doing what it was made to do. Congrats to your daughter, nice start.
Need to bring her along with Denton to the spring Trackrock event. She can make her very own knife for next year's big ol' buck.
If you get a chance, post some pics of Denton's knife at work on them bushy tails.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lagrangedave

Raleigh Tabor masterpiece getting bloodied for the first time. Ron loved his surprise, Thanks Raleigh.


----------



## irishredneck

Heres my Tabor in action last week fishing down the Amazon.
One of its many uses. Thanks Raleigh!


----------



## sharpeblades

Great pictures;hope it serves you well.I havent had one in the Amazon yet.What kind of fish are those???


----------



## irishredneck

They call it a sudabae (not sure how to spell it) its a type of catfish obviously, possibly the Tiger Catfish but they said it wasn't called that. Our pilot said he and his son caught one a few years ago that weighed 160lb. They are pretty fish, I love the stripes & spots on them. 
Also caught some freshwater Golden Dorado.


----------



## georgiaboy

*new pic to keep this thread going*

This is one is a neck knife I made.  Flat ground 440C, beadblasted except the full height grind.  This simple design is meant to be ultra lightweight and looks like an overgrown scalpel (razor sharp of course).  

This evening I skinned this copperhead out for Razor Blade to use in his excellent sheaths.  

*I am not fond of snakes but not quite deathly afraid.  I haven't skinned one in years and this guy squirming and trying to strike me (headless) an hour after I shot him was creepy.  I finally had to lay a big chain on his neck so I could work in peace.


----------



## Razor Blade

That's a great pic Owen. Thank you. Scott


----------



## MoblMec

*Zaks second deer.*

Hi Guys
Here is a pic of my son Zak and his second deer he killed.
This one he cleaned himself with just a little help cutting the joints apart.
And he used one of our Spry Knives to do it.
Thanks for looking.
Tim & Zak


----------



## Razor Blade

congats Zac. Nice deer and nice knife. Scott


----------



## bbs383ci

Awesome job guys.


----------



## injun joe

A couple of Carl's fine bird and trout knives about to go into service...........


----------



## georgiaboy

Congratulations Zac!

Injun Joe, that's a great pic there drake killer.


----------



## bbs383ci

That's what I'm talking about. Good job injun joe. 

I love shootin woodies. It's a blast.


----------



## georgiaboy

Just got back from a late season hunt at my buddy's farm.  I got this nice 8 pt and a doe.  I used these two I made to process both deer.  Both were quartered and de-boned as well.  

Both knives were still shaving after these two.  Mr Razor Blade did a good heat treat!  I really enjoyed using a rifle my buddy barreled with my handloads and finished with knives I made (with Razor Blade's HT and guidance).

Buck was 237 yards and doe was 219.  Berger 142 VLD out of a 6.5-284.


----------



## Razor Blade

Nice deer Owen , and nice work on the knives.


----------



## bbs383ci

nice deer and knives its nice using one you made.


----------



## fishbum2000

Here's a paring knife I made for my cousin in action making up some fries


----------



## fishbum2000

And my friend using a knife to skin some piggies. The blade is by John Shore, I attached the handles and finishing touches. It's a great knife, thanks John.


----------



## bbs383ci

KAP good job


----------



## georgiaboy

I hadn't looked at this in a while.  Nice blades fishbum.  This is an awesome thread. Let's keep it going.


----------



## Anvil Head

*C Rex Blade in Action*

Here's some pics of my friend Greg Long, owner of Timber River Adventures in Dublin. He hosted a mighty fine hunt for my young bladesmith apprentice Scout and me. We had a great time right before Thanksgiving. Greg manages for trophy deer and hawgs and does it right.
The 10 weighed 240+ before dressing out. He was a dominate for sure.
Greg is using a knife I gifted him for putting on such a nice hunt. Couldn't get him to slow down enough for a good pic of the knife, but he is very happy with it.


----------



## georgiaboy

Cleaned/skinned and quartered 3 with this neck knife I made and it's still shaving sharp.  I wanted to use this AEB-L in person and so far I'm impressed.


----------



## Anvil Head

It's all anyone should ever need! (probably shouldn't say that since I make/sell a lot of much larger knives....but it's true)
Heck, I've got axes and chainsaws for the big stuff.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## georgiaboy

Anvil Head said:


> It's all anyone should ever need! (probably shouldn't say that since I make/sell a lot of much larger knives....but it's true)
> Heck, I've got axes and chainsaws for the big stuff.
> Thanks for sharing.



I agree.  My "big" main hunting knife is a tad over 3.5" I think.  The one in the pic is about 2.75".   For hams I just cut in and around the ball joint which is about as deep of a cut I can think of.


----------



## longbowdave1

One of Carls' blades in action for the first time. Very sharp, cleaned up these big 'ol Fox Squirrels in no time! Thanks again Sir!


----------



## georgiaboy

One of you guys needs to be thinking about some turkey and neck knife pics.  I got sloppy this year and no pics.


----------



## Anvil Head

That knife wil do a turkey just as easy as a squirrel. Me and ol Rex flushed about 15 day before yesterday just above the spring below the cabin. Mostly squibs and hens. Rex jumped into them before I could get close enough for a good look, but hey, was exciting for a minute. Rex even got a feather to tote for a while.


----------



## one hogman

Ttt


----------



## godogs57

Here's my 2017 bull elk with one of my knives. Skinned, gutted, quartered and it still shaved when I worked up a whitetail buck a few weeks later.  CPM154 stainless steel, Desert Ironwood handle.


----------



## KyDawg

One of the Useless Billy Knives you made Hank.


----------



## redeli

Here is a knife given to me by my billy buddies....it is a beautiful piece of work....it is a hank hammond made knife that I have not used yet but if the good Lord is willing will get plenty of use in the future


----------



## redeli

Another view


----------



## redeli

Shots


----------



## redeli

One more shot


----------



## mguthrie




----------



## mguthrie

^^^ that's one of hanks billy knives about to get busy


----------



## Nicodemus

Flint flake knives in use. Skinning foxes and cleaning deer sinew.


----------



## godogs57

mguthrie said:


> View attachment 945124


Thought that looked familiar!


----------



## mguthrie

godogs57 said:


> Thought that looked familiar!


Yes sir. I bought a very nice skinner for my son at Christmas also.


----------



## mguthrie




----------



## godogs57

mguthrie said:


> View attachment 965246



Hope he’s enjoying it!


----------



## NiteHunter

My son used a Tabor Bowie to stick this big sow.


----------



## WOODIE13

Never have used the obsidian knife I traded for from @Nicodemus @ 2006 or so until today.  It did better than my fillet knife breaking down the hind quarters of the doe I took on Sunday and was able to follow the muscle groups a lot better.  

Will take it out on our mountaineer heritage season in January.


----------



## Nicodemus

WOODIE13 said:


> Never have used the obsidian knife I traded for from @Nicodemus @ 2006 or so until today.  It did better than my fillet knife breaking down the hind quarters of the doe I took on Sunday and was able to follow the muscle groups a lot better.
> 
> Will take it out on our mountaineer heritage season in January.View attachment 1194910




Dadgum. It`s been a long time. Glad it is serving you well.


----------



## WOODIE13

Nicodemus said:


> Dadgum. It`s been a long time. Glad it is serving you well.


Time flies


----------

